# Inside an Anonimo?



## fearless-five (Aug 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if the parts that are used inside an Anonimo watch are decent? I heard form a watch retailor in Philadelphia that they are crap on the inside.


----------



## elim (Jul 23, 2009)

Man I hope not or we all have some expensive watch cases..


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

If he said that... he is talking about the Swiss movements and modules ( Is the inside of Anonimo Timepieces ) like:

ETA 2824-2, ETA UT6497-1, ETA 2836-2, DUBOIS DEPRAZ 2035, 2073, 2038 chronograph module & 43035 w/ flyback function, MICAL 2892-17, ETA 2678 73/4˝, ETA-Valijoux 7750, ETA 2893-1, SOPROD module 9035, ETA UT6497-1, Soprod SO 9040/2892-A2-SO, Chronograph Jaquet 8112 modified and SELLITA SW200... do a research because all this is not crap.

This few movements and modules are used too for many manufactures in the Timepiece World... the only difference is... Anonimo built extraordinary cases then look for movements can fit into the case... So we have the best from Italy and Switzerland.... and believe me is true.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Fearless, I would suggest looking for a different retailer...


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Please look forward for more info from an AD of Anonimo and many brands... Martin Pulli from www.martinpulli.com

His store is also in Phily.

Good Luck !


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

And the Buick dealer will tell you that Chevys are junk, the Kitchen Aid dealer will tell you that Whirlpool are junk...for the most part the same guts with a different case (Package). You just want what he does not have. Over 95% of the watches in stores have the same movements inside. Even the grading by ETA does not always make it better in the real world.


----------



## bry1975 (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe the Ox Pro I worked on had a Eta 2824 movement and the Cronoscopio a quality Valjoux 7750/7760!

Bry


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

samanator said:


> And the Buick dealer will tell you that Chevys are junk, the Kitchen Aid dealer will tell you that Whirlpool are junk...for the most part the same guts with a different case (Package). You just want what he does not have. Over 95% of the watches in stores have the same movements inside. Even the grading by ETA does not always make it better in the real world.


wise words

i would add if i may that any one in sales who uses bad mouthing of another brand is not to be trusted as this is not regarded as a sensible way to sell. 
just my 2 cents


----------



## amers (Nov 5, 2008)

Better yet do your own homework.....check Anonimo's site...They list the movements for all their watches


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, ETA movements are generally considered to be crap. No self respecting watch company would EVER use a 6497, a 2824, or a 7750. These are impossibly rare movements that you only see when an exceptionally immoral seller is trying to take you for a ride. 








....do I even need to add an eyeroll?


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

What a load of ********!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

_(TEVI--you violated protocol here, and you completely misunderstood the sarcastic nature of the previous post--the midshipman's last line, "...do I even need to add an eyeroll?" tells us this--did you miss it?--time to do some damage control, please.)_


----------



## tevj (Aug 24, 2008)

timefleas said:


> _(TEVI--you violated protocol here, and you completely misunderstood the sarcastic nature of the previous post--the midshipman's last line, "...do I even need to add an eyeroll?" tells us this--did you miss it?--time to do some damage control, please.)_


Actually the "********" comment was directed at the "retailer in Philadelphia" quoted in the original post...not midshipman's post....sorry for the confusion.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
He could have meant, and I'm just guessing here of course, that a "Standard" version ETA 2824 or its Sellita clone in a $5K+ watch is "crap". Granted, the movement is not necessarily that way, but its relationship with that specific watch could be.

If anything, he's probably guilty of too much "hyperbole". I know I am at times.

heb



fearless-five said:


> Does anyone know if the parts that are used inside an Anonimo watch are decent? I heard form a watch retailor in Philadelphia that they are crap on the inside.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

elim said:


> Man I hope not or we all have some expensive watch cases..


When you consider the difference between the cost of the movement alone and the price paid for the entire watch we do have "some expensive watch cases." However that is the case for most watch brands that don't manufacture their own movements (pun intended).
N


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow that is way out of line. Lets see who else uses ETA actions in there $5000 watches. Omega, Panerai, TAG Heuer, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## helidoc (Feb 12, 2011)

Anonimo as a fairly small volume producer is going to use ETA / Sellita movements, and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. I suppose what the OP may refer to is the potential disconnect between movement grade, and watch rrp. If you compare with say Bremont, a similar sized UK manufacturer that is often accused of "ambitious" pricing, their movements are ETA, but all COSC. I would like to see Anonimo using at least top-grade movements, as many other manufacturers do for rather less money. This is one of the things that softens current residual values.

btw I really like some Anonimo stuff, and a Cronoscopio II is on my wants list


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Anybody know which grade the ETA movements are? And Sellita's?


----------



## mrx413 (Apr 4, 2009)

If that store was Blank Blank and S DIAMONDS right off jewelrs row, I don't put too much stock in what they say. In my interactions with them they are not the most trusted source of info. I have gone in there because at times they have a nice invetory, however thier acutal information on movements and product lines is very lacking. Again just based on my interactions, YMMV


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

They are a crap store.


----------



## louky (Dec 27, 2010)

Totaly uneducated about watches person! Anonimo uses top quality movements which are then re-regulated at their workshop. They are either ETA.Selita or Soprod which is a top quality maker.Movements are either bought as kits (ebauches) and re-asembled at Anonimo HQ or as ready made calibers and adjusted there.Most calibers whent hey come out from the factory are usally unadjusted. In most watches calibers are all also COSC certified !!
These calibers (movements) are used by the majority of top class makers due to their acuracy and durability.Many have spend millions or research to create similar movements nad just coudnt much the robust durabilty of ETA and Selita or Soprod.So why re innvent the wheel?
This movemnts are used by IWC,Hublot,Panerai,Corum,Chopard,Breitling etc and their justa few. Combining such movments with the superior case quality of the Anonimo case quality which for me is second to now currently ....is just top quality !!


----------



## fearless-five (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys!


----------

